# TTRS S-Tronic 0-60, 0-100 (Standard Car)



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

WOW :lol: :lol:

Vbox run this morning, ambient temperature = 13c, fuel load = 1/3 tank...


























*0-60 in 3.5
0-100 in 8.3*

Poor quality pics I know, I will put the vbox graphs up later. Car is standard bar the 2nd cat bypass pipes, I have still to put a panel filter in and map the engine and gearbox.

Standard launch limit = 3200rpm. This will be increased when the engine and gearbox are mapped to give a more aggressive launch. I can run lower weight by running lower on fuel and by removing the weight in the boot and a recaro child seat. Also, it's the middle of summer, wait until November/December when the ambients are negative.

I have yet to look at the vbox charts to decipher the data but will post it up when I get a minute later on today.

Did I say *WOW,* unbelievable performance 8)

(For the PC plods amongst you, private land of course)


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

F4ck me thats fast for a stock car to 100mph.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

Mitchy,
Get yourself on a trackday to get a perspective of speed...would be fun I promise ya! Ohh!, you can vbox safely on track all day long without much worries... 

WB


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

you cannot vbox on track, as it classed as timing which invalidates the organisers insurance

I guess if you have a external reciver and put the box out of site that would be ok, but you cannot have them in view which is a bit of a pain.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Bloody hell, anything under 10 seconds to 100mph is fast but not far off 2 seconds quicker than that is simply mental.

What does that put the car in line with supercar wise?

Charlie


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

Mitchy,
That just fantastic, i knew the S-Tronic was quick, but that surprises me. With the remap it will be just awesome. No need for a GT-R then. Again, i think this just goes to show how seriously underated the RS is. Maybe get into the 7 secs for the 100 mph sprint with the remap ?. I presume you will retest after the remap ?. How many miles on the car now ? Well done, regards, SIMON.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Seems too fast :lol: :lol:

Impresssive!!


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Actual figures were...

0-60mph...3.67
0-100mph...8.54










The reason for the slightly quicker times on the vbox unit and the results file was due to the 1 foot rollout option being ticked in the menu (This is used in 1/4m racing, the first 12 inches are free before you break the timing beams) I forgot to switch this off and as this was not a 1/4m run, (I did not complete 402m) the vbox recalculated the true 0-60/0-100 times hence them being slightly slower.

Still though, 3.67 and 8.54 is probably what my manual car was doing with 420bhp and flatshifts.

Jonny, if you are reading, please, please, stop spending money on getting your manual car to go quicker. Strip the car of all the goodies, buy yourself an S-Tronic and refit all the bits. This car with 500bhp is going to be off the scale, 10 sec 1/4's for sure. I'm just not brave enough to go down this path (yet) but I know someone like you will :wink:

It's the only way to go in my opinion. I suspect all the mapped S-Tronic cars will be quicker than you are to 100 for sure. Looks like 7.x is more than a possibility with a tune.

I still cant believe it to be honest, 3200rpm launch, 13c ambient, running normal PS2 road tyres, little bit of extra weight, and all this standard bar the bypass pipes. (Still not put the panel filter in)

Cold, light, tuned, sticky rubber and increased launch limit, this car will hit 2.9 0-60 for sure.

Cant wait to get the thing mapped now :lol:


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Simon H said:


> Mitchy,
> That just fantastic, i knew the S-Tronic was quick, but that surprises me. With the remap it will be just awesome. No need for a GT-R then. Again, i think this just goes to show how seriously underated the RS is. Maybe get into the 7 secs for the 100 mph sprint with the remap ?. I presume you will retest after the remap ?. How many miles on the car now ? Well done, regards, SIMON.


1400m on the clock now, 1000 of those granny driving so barely run in. Yes, as soon as the car is mapped, I'll be doing the same test.

As for a comment on the other thread from Marc, made me chuckle. Apparently I stopped in the middle of a busy dual carriageway and launched the car downhill :lol: (I would have had a lorry up my arse, these roads are free flowing 70-90mph A roads, not a chance)

As you all know though, I do have access to a runway so enough of the PC plod tactics, all legit. The standard car (with bypass pipes) is this quick. FACT


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

Was watching the GT-R on Top Gear last night, and salavating somewhat. But this car, remapped, might just give a standard GT-R a surprise or two ? . Are the VBOX figures pretty accurate ?. Just wish i could get my daughter in the back  , regards, SIMON.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Simon, Car and Driver over in the US have reported that the TTRS is the 3rd hardest launching car they have ever tested. (In front of the GTR ) They must have monitored the G-Force values.

Cant wait to get the car launching at 4000+ with more power, so so easy to do with Launch control.


----------



## baz8400 (Nov 4, 2010)

that is seriously quick times and i thought mine was quick after the remap :lol:


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

we have been told not to post your times over on VAGoc lol

I forgot it was a S3 Revo sponsered forum.

I guess we all came from here any way and most TTRS member have now moved back.
cross posting it a bit pointless so I guess the TTforum is where it's at again


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

baz8400 said:


> that is seriously quick times and i thought mine was quick after the remap :lol:


Yours is quick in gear, the half second gear change is the killer though.

JonnyC has 500hp and probably has the quickest manual car and his vbox times are...

0-60 in 3.22
0-100 in 8.34

Mine..

0-60 in 3.67 (+0.45secs)
0-100 in 8.54 (+0.2secs)

Shows you exactly what the gearbox is doing, mines is posting a quicker 60-100 (Probably due to his 2 shifts at 65 and 95)

Will post back on this thread in a months time  It's all good fun David, I'm not too bothered about the other forum, we made the peace the last time round so not going to stoke the fire again. Interesting times though, I just wish Jonny would switch and put the TTRS into the 997TT/GTR league as 500hp in an S-Tronic would be :-o


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

very nice Mitch


----------



## baz8400 (Nov 4, 2010)

Mitchy ,what times do u think mine will make 0-60 and 0-100 ?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Mitchy said:


> Apparently I stopped in the middle of a busy dual carriageway and launched the car downhill :lol: (I would have had a lorry up my arse, these roads are free flowing 70-90mph A roads, not a chance)


I was going to say it looks like the long straight between Fordoun & Bridge of Fiddes, with the trees and the central barrier - stop there??? not a chance!!


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Mitchy said:


> JonnyC has 500hp and probably has the quickest manual car and his vbox times are...
> 
> 0-60 in 3.22
> 0-100 in 8.34
> ...


Great times for sure.. Need to get to York/Santa Pod to get some proper times and do some side by side comparisons in a controlled environment..

Those times that I recorded at GTI will be significantly improved on when its not high 20's and the cars moving before the run to avoid huge intake temps! hehe.. All good fun though.. I really need to get out and do some more V-Box runs in mine.. Ill be going to Bruntingthorpe soon so ill make sure I do a full range of times.. Well, ill just do a launch at one end of the run way and go until I have to break at the other end.. haha..


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

phope said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently I stopped in the middle of a busy dual carriageway and launched the car downhill :lol: (I would have had a lorry up my arse, these roads are free flowing 70-90mph A roads, not a chance)
> ...


Your observation skills are immense 

I usually take a photo of the conditions, fuel load and ambient temp for reference so I know what I'm comparing against in later tests. I'll be sure to take you out for a spin when I get it back from MRC, if you've not heard the 2nd cat bypass upshifts yet, you're in for a treat. It would be even better in your car with the roof down.

How are you getting on with the decat pipe group buy? You posted that about 2 or 3 days too late, I had just bought from Ed at APS. If it looks like its a no go for 10 people, then phone Ed at APS, mention you're a member of a forum (I wont mention which 1 :lol: ) and he will do it for you to your door for £188. Slightly more than the GB price you got but it might be a while before you get 10 people?


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

jonnyc said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> > JonnyC has 500hp and probably has the quickest manual car and his vbox times are...
> ...


I agree for sure Jonny, my aim was always to match your times, not beat them :lol: I suspect on a much cooler day and as you say no queuing in line for a 1/4 blast, you should be hitting high 7's too.

Still though, I wish you would move over, think about it before you go bolting big turbos to the manual, might even work out a more cost effective solution, but then again I guess you enjoy the fun and the feel of the manual box to opt for a boring auto.

Keep us updated though (On this forum too) Competion is healthy


----------



## mad chemist (Feb 18, 2011)

Jeeeesus, that's quick for an almost stock car.

Mitchy, can you confirm that you've spoken to MRC and that they can re-map the latest TTRSs without "opening" up the ECU? I'm not sure I can wait for Revo to sort this.

Thanks,

Mad.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

well, if it's where I think you've taken that pic, I reckon it's got a very slight uphill gradient, if it was heading towards Aberdeen


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

mad chemist said:


> Jeeeesus, that's quick for an almost stock car.
> 
> Mitchy, can you confirm that you've spoken to MRC and that they can re-map the latest TTRSs without "opening" up the ECU? I'm not sure I can wait for Revo to sort this.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have spoken to them on the phone and they have assured me the ECU does not get opened. I was reading the post by revo recently saying that it was virtually impossible to do via OBD which concerned me a little but then MRC assured me this wasn't the case so until I find out for sure in a few weeks, I cant give you a 100% definitive yes or no at this moment. (Going in 4th August)


----------



## mad chemist (Feb 18, 2011)

Mitchy said:


> mad chemist said:
> 
> 
> > Jeeeesus, that's quick for an almost stock car.
> ...


Thanks Mitchy,

Let us all know how you get on. I may be over at MRC for my re-map when you're successful with your s-tronic.

Cheers,

Mad.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

LOL at Pov, another pull up on the motorway and launch a car from standing start downhill conspiracy theorist :lol: (Do you know how bloody dangerous that would be :lol: )

As if guys. Both Car and driver and sportauto have tested the standard car at 3.6 0-60. I achieved 3.67 :roll: As to the 100 time, did they have the 2nd decat pipes fitted, fuel load, temp conditions (US vs Scotland, hmmm)

Dont go there guys, the manual car is wasting 0.5secs per shift FACT. (That's with a brutal flatshift)

I would say if you have a manual TTRS car it is like having a TTS in comparison to a TTRS, the S-Tronic *IS* that good, as can be seen from my plots. I have pretty much matched Jonnys 0-100mph time with 170 less horsies and its all to do with the half second gearchanges he incurs every shift. Yes of course, he has his excuses that it was too hot etc, but he was running WMI, lightweight wheels, R888 rubber and in a high state of tune, I could probably run a little quicker too in optimum conditions.

How about I strip the weight out, run low on fuel and try again at the weekend? I'm sure I can go quicker if I really want too. What about a mid night run when temps are at their coolest? There's plenty more to go.

TTRS performance has moved on guys, you're hindered in a manual if straight line speed is your thing. I guess though I'm in a minority chasing tenths of a second here there and everywhere. I enjoyed my manual car, it was a weapon, I miss the involvment already but this is a step up from that in a straight line. The car I should have bought initially as I have always been into straight line performance.

Anyway, keep your eyes peeled for what a tuned car will do [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Pov, next MLR day my friend. I'm pretty glad I didn't travel 900m to Bruntingthorpe and back for GTI, apparently a waste of time. Too hot (Your 12.8 1/4m for example ;-)) 
1/4m well, I have Crail up here, crap strip but will be giving it a go. It's not going to be quicker than a hybrid manual car, I've never once said that but I'd like it to match or be pretty close until the top of 4th. 5th upwards, not a chance, bhp wins.

See you at Marham for the 30-130 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] If my gut feeling is right, I should pretty much match Jonny, Rob, TTS there, perhaps I'm way off the mark though and they will all blow me out the water, who knows eh, the fun is in the trying, healthy competion is all I'm after, not criticism for launching cars on busy downhilled A roads :roll:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

mad chemist said:


> Thanks Mitchy,
> 
> Let us all know how you get on. I may be over at MRC for my re-map when you're successful with your s-tronic.
> 
> ...


+1

Very exciting stuff, those cat bypass pipes must have increased performance somewhere as I'm pretty sure my stock RS is nowhere near capable of those times.

Looking forward to reading about your remap experience, if all goes well I'll be joining the other guys on here for a remap also


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

In fact, I know exactly where that picture was taken - your iPhone GPS gives it away!!  [smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

powerplay said:


> mad chemist said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Mitchy,
> ...


Ask Mrdemon, he reckons that the cat bypass pipe is as good as the full turbo back Milltek exhaust and his times in his manual car were identical to S2 cars with the full exhaust. I cant say if it does or does not as I never tested prior to fitting the pipes, but for the money, definitely worth it.

If you have a vbox, give it a go, you'll be mightily surprised, (I was this morning, wasn't expecting nothing like that)

Anyway, yep, ill keep you all updated. I suspect somewhere around the 410-415bhp region but with an S-Tronic tune too, quickening the shift times (if possible) increasing launch, shifting later.

Cant wait 8)


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Blistering times, on the way to event11 yesterday me and Linda was chatting and I mentioned to her about how people who had just got there RS and have changed them for the auto RS she then came back with right let's go and look at them, but I said I was not bothered as the manual is more than fast enough for me
With times like that it just shows what a compleat package the RS is and to be honest the way I drive ( not that fast lol  ) if I did go for the auto box all I would need to do is the decat pipes and no need for a map as the car is quicker in standard form than mine with a revo map thus saving £800+ on a map

You know what we are like changing cars.... Anybody want to buy a concourse winning RS lol [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

baz8400 said:


> Mitchy ,what times do u think mine will make 0-60 and 0-100 ?


Sorry Baz, must have missed that.

I would think 3.8 to 60 and 8.9 to 100 would probably be about right for a tuned manual car. Of course, there may be variations, how hard you launch, lightweight wheels, conditions etc but I would estimate around those times for a S1/S2 car.

What I am certain of though is that a standard S-Tronic = Tuned S1/S2 manual. No doubts about it, 335bhp (S-tronic) = 420bhp (manual) probably upto around 110-120mph and then bigger bhp starts walking away. All speculation of course, just from what I have seen so far. The autoboxes aren't for everybody though, they could be a boring drive.

Syd, I agree, plenty fast even as standard, its pretty much on a par with a tuned manual upto license losing speeds so no real need for more. (Unless you're obsessed like me :lol: )


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

You will need 2 maps then Mitchy, remember.
Just hope the clutch and any torque shedding stay within limits.
Steve


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

The S-tronic with the launch control is way faster than a similar but manual car. I actually supect that Audis "official" claimed 0-62 mph times are without the use of launch control?

Some tines ago I displayed a link here to a video were I tested out different acceleration times with my remapped TTS S-tronic, and most people did not believe the times I got.

It was under "good turbo conditions" (only 2-3 degrees Celsius), and the measured times were done in the video editing program using the speedometer as a reference - which means there will be a minor error due to the fact that the speedo reads a few km/h too fast. But that error is minor and would only contribute to an error reading of 0.1-0.2 sec on the measured 0-62 and 0-100 mph times.

The times I got was 0-62 (not 60) mph in 4.4 sec and 0-100 mph in 9.5 sec (but you can probabely add 0.1 - 0.2 sec to that time to compare it with the more realistic times measured with a vbox, due to the speedo readings error).

So I am not at all surprized that the TTRS with S-tronic is a lot faster than a manual TTRS - however the results are never the less amazing, and just as amazing as I found my remapped TTS to be 

Above 100 mph the TTS' lack of power and torque makes the advantage of the S-tronic dissapear, but I do think that a remapped TTS S-tronic is just as fast as a TTRS manual up to that speed. And a TTRS S-tronic will be in a league of it's own :wink:

Here is a link to my "old" video:


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

I think that's a sound assessment Arne, I'm looking forward to getting some times on my mapped TTS when the ambients get lower.

Mitchy, those times are just ballistic mate, when are you heading down to MRC for your map?


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

Mitchy said:


> LOL at Pov, another pull up on the motorway and launch a car from standing start downhill conspiracy theorist :lol: (Do you know how bloody dangerous that would be :lol: )
> 
> As if guys. Both Car and driver and sportauto have tested the standard car at 3.6 0-60. I achieved 3.67 :roll: As to the 100 time, did they have the 2nd decat pipes fitted, fuel load, temp conditions (US vs Scotland, hmmm)
> 
> ...


I missed 3rd gear hence the 12.8 but will see you at marham. My mates getting a s-tronic in the next week or so, will be able to do some side by side runs and see how we get on.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Arne said:


> The S-tronic with the launch control is way faster than a similar but manual car. I actually supect that Audis "official" claimed 0-62 mph times are without the use of launch control?
> 
> Some tines ago I displayed a link here to a video were I tested out different acceleration times with my remapped TTS S-tronic, and most people did not believe the times I got.
> 
> ...


Audi quote 4.3 for the S-Tronic but that's to 62. 60 therefore in around 4sec flat, but I agree with you, Audi times are always a little conservative. With LC so so easy.

Good times from your car 8)

Pov, all good fun mate, try not look too much into it. You have 3 changes to 100 and a tricky launch, that's 1.5secs lost so any in gear advantage is soon lost out of gear. The reason the GTR is so quick is due to its autobox, it is afterall best part of 1800kg. TTRS (auto) at the same level of power will just be plain silly :lol:

As to octane boosters, I will keep that in mind for the future, but nope, I guarantee you that it was purely tesco 99. Weight, well If i had stripped out my interior, I wouldn't have done the run with a 1/3 of a tank would I have ;-) Downhill, we've already discussed, 0-60 slightly slower than the magazine tests so defo not downhill. Tyres? I have always run 34psi all round, gives good performance and economy for me, whatever Audi tell us is way too soft. Hardly cheating, you can fill yours upto 36 or 38 all round if you think it offers that much of an advantage. Ambients? Well, 13c as taken in the picture, it's clearly not -13c (Which it will be in a few months time)

The only mod is the 2nd cat bypass pipes. David was clearly onto something and this is more proof in the pudding :wink: All this just adds to the excitement, doubt at your peril, the car is this quick. I'm tempted now to go and run lowest weight, inflate the tyres to 40, add some octane booster and find a hill that will accomodate such a run just to prove that all the conspiracy theories are bol*ocks :lol: (I'd only be able to accelerate to 70 though for obvious reasons)

As for the location, search for RAF Edzell, a disused US airbase on my doorstep. I have regular access, good friend of mine has the keys to said base for storage of building equipment, he uses the runway frequently and gives me access. (Nope, no bulls*it) The picture for any budding detectives, complete red herring, my passenger took the pic this morning. No speeding on public roads here.

Toot, 1st week in August, would be good if you can get hold of a vbox, I would think a tuned TTS S-Tronic is going to be pretty nippy 8)


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh stop it.... I'm getting very excited now 

Nearly put an order down on an RS5 before ordering the TTRS but I have to say the TTRS seems like a quicker car in every department!!! :evil:

I guess this car with s tronic standard should be able to munch quite a few of the 'quick' cars out there. What do you think it's limit would be (straight line pace) ?

Great times fella!


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

jbomb said:


> Oh stop it.... I'm getting very excited now
> 
> Nearly put an order down on an RS5 before ordering the TTRS but I have to say the TTRS seems like a quicker car in every department!!! :evil:
> 
> ...


Box is limited to 600nm so that's the restriction there. I guess a tuned S-Tronic may hit 3secs to 60 and mid-high 7's to the ton?

We'll soon see.


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

So standard this car appears quicker than RS5, C63 and M3 do you think this is the case or will the 'real world' tell a different story?


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

jbomb said:


> So standard this car appears quicker than RS5, C63 and M3 do you think this is the case or will the 'real world' tell a different story?


Without a doubt it is quicker than those, they cannot get off the line anywhere near as quick and I have not seen any of them post quicker 1/4m times. The TT is only shifting 1475kg, those cars quite a bit heavier than that, M3 at a disadvantage being RWD.

However,all those cars would start showing their horsepower and start eeking away eventually, probably 120+ (Little point on UK roads I'm sure you'll agree)

Sportauto tested the TTRS quicker than the RS5 from 0 upto around 130 IIRC so its certainly not just my car


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

Mitchy said:


> jbomb said:
> 
> 
> > So standard this car appears quicker than RS5, C63 and M3 do you think this is the case or will the 'real world' tell a different story?
> ...


I guess I'm only reiterating what you have already said but this car does appear to be seriously underrated in the performance car stakes! 
Extremely pleased I didn't pay another 15k for the RS5 now


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

I've been testing 60-120mph time and 100-200kph times as you can look at these v other car mags and tests.
ALso only need 1 gear change 3rd to 4th so easy to do time and time again.

So do some of those as well please 

Decat pipes are worth 10BHp imo.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Does anyone have an pics of this de-cat mod, ideally before and after?

I would really like to get an idea of how big a mod this is? I know basically what it is but don't know how much of a job it is to do, how easy it is, how big a section of the exhaust it affects, how obvious it is etc. Also, does it have any impact come service time or MOT time? If so is it really worth it for about 10hp?


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

loads of pics of the Miltek site but it's just the two pipes in the middle so a 20 minute job


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Pic of the standard system from Jamies thread










Standard system on right, Milltek race system on left. The 2nd cats are the 2nd section just below the main cats on the downpipe. The milltek pipe is just straight through removing the 2nd cats. 6 bolts, 2 clamps, half an hour, easy on and off if needs be. The sound on the S-tronic upshift is worth the £190 this costs alone.


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

this was taken last week, yes a 30 min job, done at TT shop thorough Justin £225 inc vat and check on REVO map


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

Hope these photos work, showing pipes side by side.









Been raving about the S-Tronic for ages now, even before getting the car. It is so underated, but when Mitchy gets the car mapped, the secret will be well and truly out, regards, SIMON.  .


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

650nm...



Mitchy said:


> jbomb said:
> 
> 
> > Oh stop it.... I'm getting very excited now
> ...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

650nm is still with protection in place, probably.
Remove the load shedding protection and max the clamping pressures out and fit a SSP clutch, then we will see what it can do, but i doubt anybody wants to invalidate their warranty, just yet.

SSP clutches..http://www.sspperformance.com/sub-categ ... ivetrain-/
Steve


----------



## Fissues (Aug 11, 2008)

Smoking Hot!!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Custom made by pipewerx


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> Custom made by pipewerx


The Milly kit for £200 fitted seems a steal IMHO.
Any reason for having a bespoke one made? 
Something we should be aware about?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Nothing to worry about m8 it was handy for me to get it made there


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> Nothing to worry about m8 it was handy for me to get it made there


OK, Thx...


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Mitchy said:


>


William, have you replaced the 2 rear silencers too? 3rd section right hand side? I'm sure you said milly Y pipe? Is that 3rd section connected to the backbox or is that a clamp I see that makes it 4 piece like the milltek on the left?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

Mitchy said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> > William, have you replaced the 2 rear silencers too? 3rd section right hand side? I'm sure you said milly Y pipe? Is that 3rd section connected to the backbox or is that a clamp I see that makes it 4 piece like the milltek on the left?


Yes, I do not have the two small 3rd silencers due to the Milly 'Y' pipe and yes that is a clamp thus 4 pieces as you note.


----------



## SuzukaGrey (Mar 24, 2011)

Very Good 

Picking up my S-tronic by the end of this week!!!

Regards

SG


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Reminder that there's a group buy building up for the decat pipes 

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=221928


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Some more runs carried out at RAF Edzell this morning, temperatures cool at 9c, fuel load = 1/8th, 2nd cat bypass pipes and panel filter, this is about as quick as the thing is going to go...(Traction off the line was a little poorer this morning, 60 being a little slower)

0-140mph..










30-130mph...










0-402m(1/4m)...










0-200km/h (For the Europeans)...










100-200km/h (Popular test in Europe)...










Make from them what you will, same tests will be carried out post map to note the differences.

To date...

30-130 MRC S2 TTRS 420bhp (Manual) = 12.06
30-130 OEM TTRS 335bhp (S-Tronic) = 12.89

So a standard (ish) S-Tronic is not as quick as my tuned manual car in this range.

Manual 30-130 12.06 for comparison....


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

Mitchy,
Still very quick at around 8.5 ish secs to 100 mph. Not that many standard cars will do that. If the remap could knock a second off that time ?, the car is going some. Exciting times really. But i am battling with myself, not to buy that new GT-R. You know what its like when it gets in your mind, im really having to have words with myself, regards, SIMON.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Simon H said:


> Mitchy,
> Still very quick at around 8.5 ish secs to 100 mph. Not that many standard cars will do that. If the remap could knock a second off that time ?, the car is going some. Exciting times really. But i am battling with myself, not to buy that new GT-R. You know what its like when it gets in your mind, im really having to have words with myself, regards, SIMON.


The new GTR defies physics, 0-60 in 2.9 with 525bhp and 1750kg. If you can put up with the running costs, why not, you only live once :lol:

I think a mapped S-Tronic will probably break into the 7's to 100 yes although you never know, my standard engine might be producing say 370hp and the tune might only take it upto 410hp so perhaps not as big a jump as I think. I'm worrying that I wont break my 30-130 set in the manual (0.83secs to make up) :lol:

Will soon see.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

nice

as you say it's not just gear change you lose , it's lost boost.

just done some figures and I am losing in total 0.55 seconds every change over your s-tronic in total.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

New tyres for you soon :lol:


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

David, you are right,

If you analyse deep down into the change, you will see that its the lag of going back on the throttle and the loss of speed that doubles the actual shift time.

If you look at 1 of your shifts, it's easy to work out, for example, say you change up at 64.28mph, you will note the speed will probably drop down to around 63.8mph whilst you are changing, then when you get back on the gas again and reach that same 64.28mph you were at before, that's the shift time. (the S-Tronic doesn't do this, it just keeps accelerating and as the foot is flat to the floor, holding boost)

As you say, in the manual, even with quite a hard flat shift throw, 0.45-0.55secs per change easy.

Peter, tell me about it, no more launches until after remap and then I'm not a big fan of standing starts anyway, so probably wont do any more 0-xxx tests afterwards, this is merely to set a benchmark so I know what I'm comparing against. I'm convinced it wont go faster than this as it was cool this morning and I was light on fuel. There's a trade off between ambient temps and grip though, the car was squirming a bit for traction this morning whereas a couple of days ago, the car was fine so low ambients are not the be all and end all.

Have you got your bypass pipes yet?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

No, not got them yet - 5 names into the 10 needed on the group buy so far


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

10

most already have them 10 is going to be a hard target to reach

is it worth the saving for a £160 product ?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

It may or may not be hard to get, but you have to try


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

wow there is literally no drop off between gearchanges at all,yours can do the same to 100mph as mine with 150bhp less  what was your 1/4 mile time?


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

phope said:


> No, not got them yet - 5 names into the 10 needed on the group buy so far


Phobe Im sure they will give you the suggested price even with 5 as thats what i paid lastweek, Justin served me and knew about the group buy and charged me the offer price. :lol:


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

caney said:


> wow there is literally no drop off between gearchanges at all,yours can do the same to 100mph as mine with 150bhp less  what was your 1/4 mile time?


On the vbox software, 12.0 @ 119.7mph. The autobox works wonders with no drop off.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nice to see peeps are getting interested in the DSG/Stronic that have shyed away in the past.
Steve


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

I am always interested, but still would not have one.

goto 4 mins in


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Mitchy said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > wow there is literally no drop off between gearchanges at all,yours can do the same to 100mph as mine with 150bhp less  what was your 1/4 mile time?
> ...


So the same as a standard skyline then! Vagtechs 400bhp hpa mk1 v6 with dsg would do 3.9secs to 60mph and 12.2. 1/4's all day long as a bench mark against yours.12 secs flat on the 1/4 with only 340bhp doesn't seem possible tbh but the vbox stuff seems to be accurate.


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Either that data is incorrect or your car has got a lot more than 335hp lol.. 119mph trap speeds  

Certainly impressive.. Get yourself to a 1/4 mile event and get some proper runs down.. 11's easy with a map for sure!


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Car and driver magazine managed the 1/4 in 12.1 with a 3.6 to 60 so my times are pretty similar to that. I think someone in the UK has already done a 12.2, not sure of the terminal mind.

You're right Jonny, this needs to be done on a proper strip, I suspect it will be a tad slower at 12.2-12.3 and perhaps 117mph or so. There's always an advantage on the open road, no queuing or high intakes.

Sure though, it's got 11s in it easy with a tune. Sticky rubber, lightweight, seats out, Aquamist might get it into the low 11s. Jonny, you have the seats for sale, what does a full electric seat weigh?

I suspect the car is producing more than 335, probably more like 360. Will get the guys to dyno it before they tune it.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Jonny, I might take it for a run at Crail before I get the tune, crap strip, poor launch strip but worth a shot I suppose.

If I remove the front passenger seat (full electric) rear seats and toolkit, how much weight do you think I can get out? I suspect the airbag light will come on with passenger seat removed?

Need as much as an advantage as I can get to try and beat your time (with tune) I dont have lightweight wheels or the R888's so fairs fair ;-)


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)

The electric seats weigh 32 kg each. The airbag light does not come on, but if you don't use the loom from the seat belt of course that light stays on. (I had the buzzer disabled long ago)

JC's wheels are not lightweight! And the rubber makes JS difference I reckon, as it's actually quicker to be able to generate a bit of spin at launch.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Cheers Rob, might think about removing it for a 1/4m run, looks like 45-50kg easy with front passenger, rear and toolkit.


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

Mitchy,
I wouldnt bother trying to make it lighter. Just run it as it is, remap it, then run it again.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

Mitchy said:


> Cheers Rob, might think about removing it for a 1/4m run, looks like 45-50kg easy with front passenger, rear and toolkit.


Mitchy,
this is getting a touch serious isn't it?...I admire your immense ambition to beat REVO cars...even with no map as you are. Surely, a side-by-side run with a REVO S1 or S2 car where you actually trump these REVO cars would be more gratifying than isolated runs?

Anyway, I do admire your solo MRC campaign thus far...


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

996cab said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers Rob, might think about removing it for a 1/4m run, looks like 45-50kg easy with front passenger, rear and toolkit.
> ...


It's not so much a tuner war William, I'd be doing the same with a revo tune. I just think JC needs a little pushing, too comfortable up there at the top of the 1/4m, so comfortable that there was no or very little improvement 2010 to 2011. I'd love to see him in 2nd place behind me because you can bet your bottom dollar, he'd be at santapod the weekend after blitzing his old times to try and beat mine, there's no need for him to do that at the moment as he still holds that top spot and hence why we have not seen an improvement. We need to take it up a notch, JC should be in the 10's by now. (His own words)

I bought this car for its performance, not for posing around in, so I plan to thrash the car within an inch of its life to make it go quick. Otherwise, what's the point, I may as well have bought a base version TT, gone to the sunbeds and purchased a set of GHD's :wink:

TTS said they would go straight to santapod after their dismal display at GTI, still waiting though, Jonny needs competition, my manual car was lightning through the gears but was never going to compete standing start, S-Tronic box will do though, just need to get the tuner to increase Launch control limit and I'll be off. I figure with his advantage in power and traction, I can offset some of that by removing weight :wink:

He'll be getting challenged, I like JC and Im sure he'll appreciate the competition. I may not even get close, who knows, but it's worth the effort, any old fool can make an S-Tronic car go quick, press down, steer and go :lol:

All good fun.


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Mitchy said:


> _*There's always an advantage on the open road*_


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm sure you said yourself that your mediocre display at GTI was due to queuing and intake temps.

So yep, stand by that, always an advantage when you dont need to do that


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

jonnyc said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> > _*There's always an advantage on the open road*_


lol :-*


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Mitchy said:


> I'm sure you said yourself that your mediocre display at GTI was due to queuing and intake temps.
> 
> So yep, stand by that, always an advantage when you dont need to do that


It was more the 'open road' comment that I picked up on.. Just be cautious of what you post on the net etc etc.. Plenty of cases of people having their laptops seized by the Police along with any other items they see could be incriminating and used against them in court.. Notably the V-Box your using..

Just a heads up..


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

jonnyc said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure you said yourself that your mediocre display at GTI was due to queuing and intake temps.
> ...


Sorry, misunderstood that and just clicked, I meant test track of course  (Vbox files are always kept on a friends pc anyway)

When are we going to see you next at pod then Jonny? What are your plans and where do you go from here? Hybrid on an S-Tronic or big turbo on a manual? You'll probably not let on but I'm sure you wont stop until you hit that 10.99 :lol:


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

very nice times,the 0-200 km/h is nearly 2 secs quicker than any time I've seen in tests,but then again many test figures are two up with full tanks.
Received my bypass pipes and filter yesterday,so I'll fit the pipes as soon as a few niggles have been sorted out by Audi.
Bit surprised they are marked not for road use ?
Tested the top speed yesterday on a long stretch of Autobahn,it stuck on the limiter at 277 km/h,which worked out at about 165 mph Gps
Still returned 30 mpg aver 400 miles though


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

Just as a side note Jonny did not que at GTi for 30 minutes like the rest of the people, his car was always fast tracked to the start line via the REVO tent so no heat soke 

At the end of the day he did not beat his own times from last year which were also set on a very hot day and thats with all the toys. infact he was slower this year  
Bit shocked not to see any more times posted yet, but then again REVO still have not launched the Product.

All very disapointing so far and cannot be good for sales.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

jaybyme said:


> very nice times,the 0-200 km/h is nearly 2 secs quicker than any time I've seen in tests,but then again many test figures are two up with full tanks.
> Received my bypass pipes and filter yesterday,so I'll fit the pipes as soon as a few niggles have been sorted out by Audi.
> Bit surprised they are marked not for road use ?
> Tested the top speed yesterday on a long stretch of Autobahn,it stuck on the limiter at 277 km/h,which worked out at about 165 mph Gps
> Still returned 30 mpg aver 400 miles though


Quickest 0-200 test I have seen for the S-tronic is 14.9, (Sport Auto or autobild) I recorded 13.03 yesterday with low fuel, low ambient, bypass pipes and panel filter

I dremelled the not for road use plaque off, not quite sure why Milltek have done that and in clear view of anyone inspecting the car :twisted:

You'll love the explosion on upshift


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Mitchy said:


> .....Jonny needs competition, .....He'll be getting challenged, I like JC and Im sure he'll appreciate the competition.....All good fun.


I think he get's competition from a different source.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

moncler1 said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> > .....Jonny needs competition, .....He'll be getting challenged, I like JC and Im sure he'll appreciate the competition.....All good fun.
> ...


Rob,

How are you rating your WMI installation? I have been looking at the Aquamist system, going to tap into the screen washer tank, probably about £1000 all in for kit and fitting.

Question is, would you do it again? Is it worth it? JC, same question? If you dont want to say on the forum, can you PM me please, caught in 2 minds.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

Great win by Jonny there 

Would love a go in one of those

As for wmi I would prob go with a snow kit, stage 2 or 3


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

moncler1 said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> > .....Jonny needs competition, .....He'll be getting challenged, I like JC and Im sure he'll appreciate the competition.....All good fun.
> ...


I seen that yeah, amazing driving, thumbs up [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Not sure what he was doing here though :lol:


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)

I love it, only turn it on when I want to scare myself, stops you getting bored with the car. Just when you think 'this isn't very fast' I flash in the 9-8-9 map, WMI on and hey presto. Nutter machine again. (Wait till we get a fuel pump).

Mitchy, anything under 12 seconds 1/4 and 3.5 to 60 is not 'dismal'


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

mrdemon said:


> Great win by Jonny there
> 
> Would love a go in one of those
> 
> As for wmi I would prob go with a snow kit, stage 2 or 3


MRC advise Aquamist on a TFSI engine for the reasons answered in Q1 below...

http://www.aquamist.co.uk/vbulletin/sho ... php?t=1631

Dont know much about it myself to be honest, just wondering if its really worth the spend.


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Anyway, anyone can race a car, eh Jonny??

THIS is a mans sport. (No offence Steph, some gals are quick too).


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

moncler1 said:


> I love it, only turn it on when I want to scare myself, stops you getting bored with the car. Just when you think 'this isn't very fast' I flash in the 9-8-9 map, WMI on and hey presto. Nutter machine again. (Wait till we get a fuel pump).
> 
> Mitchy, anything under 12 seconds 1/4 and 3.5 to 60 is not 'dismal'


I dont think TTS broke 12secs, I stated dismal as a comparison to what they done the year before. I agree, sub 12 secs is not dismal, but it was merely a way of expressing the dissapointment in not bettering the previous years efforts with 80hp more.

Conditions though probably too warm, but then they did say they would put the record straight at santapod straight after. Still waiting on that.

Your car was the most impressive there Rob, someone that had not done this thing before but yet posting an 11.94, ahead of the TTS and not far off the experienced JC.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

moncler1 said:


> Anyway, anyone can race a car, eh Jonny??
> 
> THIS is a mans sport. (No offence Steph, some gals are quick too).


Thats what you call " catching some air "
Steve


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)

I cheated


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

mrdemon said:


> Would love a go in one of those


I bet not as much as I would love to watch! Haha..



Mitchy said:


> Not sure what he was doing here though :lol:


For what it's worth.. The other driver was reprimanded for that and not me.. Unfortunately that angle did me no favours at all.. The onboards and data showed quite a different story..

Nice try though 

And Rob.. No, that's just silly!! Haha..

I hear all TTShop did at Santa Pod was confirm that the timing equiptment at GTI was pretty accurate!


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Would you also recommend WMI Jonny?

If so, I think i'll fork out the cash and get it done. I recouped money from the Milltek and as I run OEM cooler, probably worth the hit regardless.

Are you guys running it from rear tanks or from the windscreen wash bottle? If the windscreen wash bottle, can you still run a 50/50 mix?


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Look at my build thread, all in there.

I gotta do some work!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

moncler1 said:


> I love it, only turn it on when I want to scare myself, stops you getting bored with the car. Just when you think 'this isn't very fast' I flash in the 9-8-9 map, WMI on and hey presto. Nutter machine again. (Wait till we get a fuel pump).
> 
> Mitchy, anything under 12 seconds 1/4 and 3.5 to 60 is not 'dismal'


Very true! A 11.6 1/4 is not to be sniffed at especially in a manual car and not one that drives it for you like mitchy's :wink: funny how mitchy is now a 1/4 mile warrior since he bought a car that does all the driving for you


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

jonnyc said:


> I hear all TTShop did at Santa Pod was confirm that the timing equiptment at GTI was pretty accurate!


i was there with them that day and didn't see them dip under 12.3's.i now need some stickier tyres as i was spinning the rear wheels up off the line! 2 sec 60fts are not good,still i was doing low 12's and trapping 121mph which suggests 11.6 1/4's with a good 60ft


----------

